

Ask HN: Is location check-in dead?  - gfaremil

I would like to hear what people on HN think about location check-ins. Is there a future for startups focusing on it?  
It seems like Foursquare is going nowhere, Facebook is abandoning it, etc.
Is this going to be replaced with Facebook just posting your location when you post something?
======
scorpioxy
As a stand alone feature? I never really got the use case.

Other than using things like Google latitude to mark locations and routes for
hiking and photography and the like; I didn't use any of the other services.

I would say that it would start being integrated into other services where it
makes sense. For example, proximity services to share coupons or offers or
reviews with your would-be customers...

------
diggum
My feeling has always been there has to be something more than "I was here!"
to make it compelling. For the most part, few people really (or at least
SHOULD) care that you were just getting a coffee or in line at the water park.
How can "your" presence at a particular location be compelling to me?

I've been working on a project (and realizing how dreadful my self-taught
coding skills currently are) that uses that innate tendency we have to
associate our identities or personalities with the places we frequent, and our
desire to communicate with others.

As a side note, if anyone is looking for an interesting mobile/web app project
to get involved with, I'm now looking for someone better than me with
Javascript ;)

~~~
templaedhel
Put contact info in your profile.

------
Mankhool
Yes there is a future. Gigwalk for example is a great idea (I was raising seed
cap for the same thing when they launched) but it could be about more than
taking photos for websites. Create a competing product that enables the buying
and selling of all types of information based on location and make sure that
the users at both ends of the transaction can remain anonymous. Alternatively
create a product that will allow professional photogs and videogs to be
located if someone needs a stock image or clip from their location. Disrupt
the stock image/footage industry. Again.

------
billeh
I don't see it as giving up, but rather tighter integration. It's easier to
just check a box by your status saying "yeah, you can let people know I'm
here," instead of the old option where it was a completely separate input.

